
PC Shipments Rise After Several Quarters of Decline - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/pc-shipments-rise-after-two-quarters-of-decline-11562884892?mod=rsswn
======
ilaksh
I just got a new PC. It is the size of a power supply. A300W with Ryzen 5
2400g. Seems to be able to handle everything and only cost $429 in parts
total.

I am thinking about only buying mini-PCs from here on out.

I guess the next thing I want is a super light weight OLED monitor that rolls
up.

------
Multicomp
Good, now how can I get a business class laptop running AMD processors?

I love the HP Elitebook series (still on an 8560p but want to move to a Zbook
Studio x360) but their current offerings are super pricey and only offer Intel
processors on that terrible, nightmarish land of horror known as HP.com

~~~
equalunique
Work provisioned me with a ThinkPad A485 equipped with Ryzen 5 2500U. It's
been a good experience so far, but I haven't tried it with anything besides
Windows 10.

